# The Adventure's of Henry J. Lowrider.......



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: Greetings all;

Here is my latest creation.It is an old resincast that was in my bag of projects that I originally prototyped in 2004. Lots of dremelation & plastruct reconstruction of the rear wheelwells to do the lowrider effect.Mounted on an AWTJet-500 (ex JLTO) chassis with the thicker front tires.Body painted in Testors Big Bad Blue with clear top coat. Special thanks to Dragula for his painting advice.Watch as Henry J. Lowrider races his arch enemy Rodney Ratt down the straightaway !




Neal :dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Neal,

I have that Henyr J car...thanks to you! Not the blue one but, got a casting of this from you many months ago. Will have to go take a picture of it in its "Midway" stage. Didn't give up on it but, it just got put aside for a while. It is still on my bench waiting for some more work to be done to it.....still waiting....Glad I ran into this post.

Does anyone else here ever feel like they need to be cloned to get all the slot car projects they have done?

Someday....I went low with it also, Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

B...Z, Ever take any pics of the brother-in-laws 1:1 yellow Henry J you mentioned in an older thread??? I had the yellow AFX resin Henry J. I like them Henry's, Austin's, Anglia's & Willys drag cars!!! RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Neal,
> 
> I have that Henyr J car...thanks to you! Not the blue one but, got a casting of this from you many months ago. Will have to go take a picture of it in its "Midway" stage. Didn't give up on it but, it just got put aside for a while. It is still on my bench waiting for some more work to be done to it.....still waiting....Glad I ran into this post.
> 
> ...


Don't know about you but I have enough projects for the nexst Decade at least ! 

Neal :dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> B...Z, Ever take any pics of the brother-in-laws 1:1 yellow Henry J you mentioned in an older thread??? I had the yellow AFX resin Henry J. I like them Henry's, Austin's, Anglia's & Willys drag cars!!! RM


Yep, Just got this picture from his wife...This picture sux. It is more of a bright yellow Emron paint. Will have to get a picture of it this summer. It is in his garage now all covered up for the Winter.










I gave him a Yellow Dash T-Jet when they came out. He loves it and also likes my Used and Abused version also. Not really for sale though.

I sent a black Dash Henry J body to Stupidsquirels on the diecast board and he did the body up for me for 10 bucks. He does real nice work! Then I took some RRR rims and did them up to match the rust theme of things.



































This thing is a tubbed out Rocket...Got to take a ride in it on Easter and not only does it go fast but, it has an incredible braking system to. I thought for sure we were going to rear end every car I saw in front of us. Vrooooooooooooooooooom!

Now I have to go and take that picture of the Henry Casting work in progress via Neals casting.

Bob...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Neal,
> 
> I have that Henyr J car...thanks to you! Not the blue one but, got a casting of this from you many months ago. Will have to go take a picture of it in its "Midway" stage. Didn't give up on it but, it just got put aside for a while. It is still on my bench waiting for some more work to be done to it.....still waiting....Glad I ran into this post.
> 
> ...



Are you the one who bought my 2 Willys Woody's ? How did they pan out ?

Neal :dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Now I guess is as good of time as any...*



1scalevolvo said:


> Are you the one who bought my 2 Willys Woody's ? How did they pan out ?
> 
> Neal :dude:


Yep Neal,

That was me...Well I just took pictures and will post them up in a second. The Henry was in the same "Hey why did you leave me in here drawer" as the Woody.

I think the reason that these ended up in the drawer was because, at the time I was working on these the Willy's contest came around. Put the brakes on them and started in on a gray Willy's Pickup. Just never got back to them...well till now. Guess this would be a good time to start them again along with a little t-jet roadster that was in the drawer also...aaaaaaaaaaaah now I am busy again. LOL Slot car customizing Rules!  

















This was when I had just started to use the goop process and started to slosh the Henry here. Need to fix the front and rear wheel well openings big time because I did a bad hack job on them. Will just goop them in and put some silver RRR steelies up front now.

I really like this Henry body as it is capable of going real low. Nice cast job Neal. How low can you go...no gears are rubbing anyplace on this drop. I need to work on the rear tire clearance just a bit. I want to keep these tires tucked inside and they are rubbing just a slight tad....goop de goop baby!

I think a chute in the back and a big hood scoop will make this thing look Screamin' fast..................................yeah! This will be a good project for me to try out the Testors window making treatment that VideoJimmy talked about on a different thread a while back. 

Hey Neal if it's not to much trouble could you post a picture of your Willys Woody that you did up here please?  After this I still need to do up a Willys Convertible and then do up an AW panel van...Willys this...Willys that....oh yeah!

Bob...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great stance and continental kit! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Digging on the leadsled roofline!

Nicely "squarshed" car Neal!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

This si the only one I could find.But it shows other cars I did.


Neal :dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1scalevolvo said:


> This si the only one I could find.But it shows other cars I did.
> 
> 
> Neal :dude:


Thanks Neal,

That Willys Woody just got in my brain when I first saw it. What a great idea!

Bob...zilla


----------

